# Tŵr Mawr - Llanddwyn Island



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Sunrise on Llanddwyn Island, Anglesey with the morning sun hitting the lighthouse of Tŵr Mawr and the peaks of the Llyn Peninsular in the distance. A long walk to get to this place for dawn, and timing it right with the tide as well proved tricky with the last of the high tide remaining which made for a bit of a water crossing between Newborough beach and nearby Malltraeth Bay.










thanks for looking,
drew


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice one Drew. Great detail and just enough milkiness in the water for me.

There's a similar and good shot of this in the latest Landscape Photographer of the Year book but yours beats it :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great photography


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning


----------



## Scooby doo (Nov 15, 2013)

Stunning pic mate


----------

